
Roku to confidentially file for IPO - prostoalex
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/24/us-roku-ipo-idUSKCN0ID2E920141024
======
DigitalSea
Hardly confidential if this news report is true.

~~~
prostoalex
The filing is confidential as far as not disclosing the financials until late
in the game
[http://www.sec.gov/divisions/corpfin/guidance/cfjumpstartfaq...](http://www.sec.gov/divisions/corpfin/guidance/cfjumpstartfaq.htm)

